# Indice das estações meteorológicas dos utilizadores



## fablept (11 Abr 2011 às 17:46)

Boas..

Pensei em criar um tópico com um índice das estações meteorológicas dos utilizadores Meteopt, algo assim:


*Zona Centro:*

*Leiria*
User
Estação (Davis, Oregon, etc)
Link para a estação (underground ou link directo para página da estação, etc)

*Lisboa*
User
Estação
Link para a estação


 O primeiro post seria com o índice, posts seguintes seriam para os users que desejam adicionar a sua estação ao índice.

Deixo a sugestão para um Moderador/Admin abrir o tópico


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Out 2012 às 00:28)

Vou acordar este tópico interessante.


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Out 2012 às 11:02)

Tambem achava interessante essa "base de dados", tanto mais para "acreditação" quer do forum quer dos users...
Aproveitando a deixa como os seguimentos teem muita procura, quer por users registados ou não. sendo muitas vezes a maneira mais facil e rapida de saber o tempo nas suas terras, sugeria que os users que lá postassem fossem "obrigados" a possuirem na sua assinatura (ou outra forma), links como: fotos da sua EM, do seu WU, PWS.... webcams e afins


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Nov 2012 às 21:49)

filipe cunha disse:


> Tambem achava interessante essa "base de dados", tanto mais para "acreditação" quer do forum quer dos users...
> Aproveitando a deixa como os seguimentos teem muita procura, quer por users registados ou não. sendo muitas vezes a maneira mais facil e rapida de saber o tempo nas suas terras, sugeria que os users que lá postassem fossem "obrigados" a possuirem na sua assinatura (ou outra forma), links como: fotos da sua EM, do seu WU, PWS.... webcams e afins



concordo inteiramente com o Filipe. É um principio básico da ciência experimental: indicar os instrumentos utilizados e a sua natureza.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2012 às 11:23)

fablept disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Pensei em criar um tópico com um índice das estações meteorológicas dos utilizadores Meteopt, algo assim:
> 
> ...




Moderadores/Administradores, do que estão á espera?? Abrem vocês o tópico ou temos de ser nós a avançar com isto


----------

